# Help needed anyone??



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

anyone need help plowing? I live in WI and have only been out 3 times this year. Every damn storm either goes north or south of us and I would love to go out more. I have an 86 Chev. 3/4 ton with a 7' 6" Western pro. Will travel if the money is right. Milwaukee or maybe even Chicago anyone????:waving:


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

bump...

:redbounce xysport :bluebounc


----------

